# a writers help



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 14, 2008)

ya your proble going to hate me kill me or something but i need a writer to help me with this im looking for a writer who likes to boss people around preferbly who could help with a book idea i want some one to tell me what to draw in the book and ill draw it (and in exchange ill love that person forever!~)


----------



## Shouden (Aug 14, 2008)

well, I am not working on a book that needs art, but I am working on a two part short story that I could use some art for.


----------



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 14, 2008)

ya i would love that thank you thatd be awesome


----------



## Shouden (Aug 14, 2008)

how do you want me to contact you? I have got a couple good descriptions ready to go, when you are ready. (Note: this is sci-fi stuff, if that is okay.)


----------



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 14, 2008)

ya but nothinkg to bizarre um you could just send me messeges or wright me on skeletorbeing@gmail.com


----------



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 14, 2008)

im going to bed so talk to you in the morning??


----------



## Shouden (Aug 14, 2008)

alrighty. don't worry, it won't be that weird.


----------



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 14, 2008)

okay ya thank you im going to love doing this ill get most of it done tommarrow after work thank you i suck at writing but love drawing so im at a little bit of a loss


----------



## ciaron (Aug 14, 2008)

was gonna ask, but you already found someone, so heh..


----------



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 14, 2008)

thank you any ways


----------

